# Weight prediction of a mastiff



## jtrippps (May 7, 2014)

I have a Boerboel who is 33lbs at 14 weeks. She has gone through a lot like a change in food and is getting over a bladder infection. Her stools are formed and hard again and her appetite is picking up. 

She just had an exam and the vet predicted she will be 75-80lbs. The vet did ask me "what's that?" when I told him that she's a Boerboel. From my understanding mastiffs have a different growth rate than other dogs. Do you think his estimate is acturate? I believe he's trying to take her 4 month weight and doubling it. I personally think a dog that will possibly grow easily through a year or 18 months has the potential to more than double in size if she's been gaining at a rate of 2.35lbs a week and has been sick some of that time. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

How big are her parents? That's by far the best way to estimate adult weight.


----------



## jtrippps (May 7, 2014)

Mom is around 100 and dad is 160. They both have a lot of leg under them. Compared to her litter mates she has shorter legs, but as much muscle mass as the males.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

This was accurate in predicting my pups adult weight: http://www.puppychart.com/


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmm, that's quite a spread in the parents' weight. Since she's a female she's likely to be at the lower end of that spectrum, but since dad is so big so will probably be bigger than mom. Hard to say and 60lbs is a big difference!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

My corso is 26 at the wither and not as dense as your pups parents she is 108 lbs what are the breed standards for them that is also a good place to check.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

They say you can take the sum of the weight of the parents and divide it by 2 to get your pup's weight. That would make her 130lbs at maturity.
Wikipedia says that the adult weight can range from 110lbs - 176lbs, but dog breed info says 154lbs - 200lbs. (I'm more inclined to believe wikipedia)
I don't think she'll be 75-80lbs. I'd say anywhere from 110lbs-130lbs (considering she's a female).



jade5280 said:


> This was accurate in predicting my pups adult weight: http://www.puppychart.com/


According to that his dog would be vastly under the breed weight at 57.4 lbs at maturity.


----------



## jtrippps (May 7, 2014)

For breed standards I've usually seen the female Boerboel weighing 110-175. I agree with you Chichan, I believe wikipedia in this case.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Chichan said:


> They say you can take the sum of the weight of the parents and divide it by 2 to get your pup's weight. That would make her 130lbs at maturity.
> Wikipedia says that the adult weight can range from 110lbs - 176lbs, but dog breed info says 154lbs - 200lbs. (I'm more inclined to believe wikipedia)
> I don't think she'll be 75-80lbs. I'd say anywhere from 110lbs-130lbs (considering she's a female).
> 
> ...


 You're right I just put the numbers in. I guess it's not accurate for giant breeds.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I think sometimes a dog size is just going to be what it is...and to start concerning yourself with "how big is my dog going to be??" is a big waste of time. 

Case in point...I thought my dog Ocean was going to be a large and substantial dog. He was a good sized puppy...much larger than what Lars was at the same age. Good bone and substantial in size...everyone told he he was going to be a much larger dog than Lars. Lars and Ocean's mothers are littermates...so there is very similar genetics there. There was a litter with Lars' mother and Ocean's father as the parents before Ocean was born. All of those Rottweilers were large, substantial dogs...and I expected Ocean to be the same. I bought everything big...crates, back on track coats, collars, etc. for a substantial dog. Lars actually inherited all of the stuff Ocean is too small for now. 

Well, Ocean is smaller than Lars at 2 and a half years old. Ocean is a small sized male rottweiler (who is still intact) and he weighs 77 pounds. Lars weighs 82 pounds. All of Ocean's litter is small for adult Rottweilers. All of the males in the Lars/Mom and Ocean/Dad litter are well over 100 pounds. So...the moral of the story is your dog will be the size it will be at maturity. You can guess all you want on how large they grow up to be...but genetics may say otherwise.


----------



## jtrippps (May 7, 2014)

@mrsboats: that's a really good example. Lars and Ocean are very handsome by the way!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thank you. 

With your puppy...enjoy her puppyhood because it won't last long. She will be the size she is going to be...and you'll love her no matter what. 

( I, personally, like my small sized Rottweilers. They are much more athletic than the larger rottweilers.  )


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

It's also important to remember that mastiff breeds keep growing until they are about 2. They generally reach their mature height soon after a year, but it takes more time for them to fill out.

Besides, once you get past 100lbs, a dog is just BIG. You already know you're going to eventually need the biggest dog crate, bed, etc that they make, so there's really not much more to it.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

good advice.

what does your breeder think?

what's the general size of dog's in the breeder's line?



elrohwen said:


> How big are her parents? That's by far the best way to estimate adult weight.


----------



## jtrippps (May 7, 2014)

Mom is right around 100. Dad is 160 (confirmed). So 130 is in middle. She had a slow start with adjusting to her good and a bladder infection. She's up to 35lbs this morning! I don't push her to eat, but I think she's going to be a good sized pup. Her spirits are up and she's all over the house. She's like a new puppy now that she's feeling 100% better. 

I got Dalls on 5/2/14 and she was 29. On 5/14/14 she's 35. I think that's decent gain for a female pup.


----------



## jtrippps (May 7, 2014)

This is what Dallas looks like now.


----------



## Tjrsports (May 11, 2014)

I would guess 100 or more, vets don't always know best.


----------

